# Best University Bulding/Structure



## Caca (Feb 4, 2007)

Guys, what do you think or what is your opinion on the best university/college bulding/structure in the world?
I have no idea whatsoever. I have no pics as well. 
I have visited some countries, especially in ASEAN, but none of the university is really impressed me.
Any comment and opinion?


----------



## rakim (Feb 4, 2005)

Politechnika Warszawska (Warsaw University of Technology) - Warsaw/Poland


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

Moscow State University


----------



## rakim (Feb 4, 2005)

Wroclaw University - Wroclaw/Poland


----------



## stress115 (Nov 30, 2006)

they aren't academic buildings, but since I live in them at the moment, the dormitories at SUNY Buffalo, I think, are pretty darn cool.









































































its affectionately known as lego land!


----------



## jess19 (Jan 26, 2007)

Queen's University -- Kingston, Ontario, Canada -- Herstmonceux Castle, International Study Centre










McGill University -- Montreal, Quebec, Canada


----------



## Caca (Feb 4, 2007)

*Upload Picture*

Guys, sorry, coz i post this question not in a proper forum. I have read FAQ, etc but do not find any answer for my problem.
My question is:
How to upload pictures from our computer when we are posting a thread or make a REPLY to Thread?

The available menu just offers to upload pictures from website (http//) and not from my computer.

thanks!


----------



## Caca (Feb 4, 2007)

Queen's University -- Kingston, Ontario, Canada -- Herstmonceux Castle, International Study Centre.










wow, it is great. All students will feel that he/she is a King or a Queen or at least being a noble family member.

Study in the place like this will always bring us a feeling that we are in a vacation in a tourist destination.

ciao


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

Maybe not the most beatifull university, but this is the place where i am studying:

*Moscow State University of Railroad Engineering*


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

Liverpool University



















The old North Western Hotel now student apartments


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Gamma-Hamster said:


> Moscow State University


also my favourite


----------



## Madonna (Feb 19, 2007)

Check out two of the oldest university towns in the world Oxford/Cambridge in the UK, none of the above compare to these two towns, just impecable architecture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't think it's particularly pretty, but this is my school, so go Cal...


----------



## tigerboy (Jun 7, 2006)

Madonna said:


> Check out two of the oldest university towns in the world Oxford/Cambridge in the UK, none of the above compare to these two towns, just impecable architecture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Spot on. Two of the most beautiful cities on Earth. Cambridge is the prettiest especially the line from St. John's down via Trinity and Kings....sumptious. Oxford has one of the great skylines in the world with its dreaming spires rising from its warm stone colleges. Simply captivating places adn please visit them if you are in london.

I simply love them.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Dowling College's Fortuneoff Hall was one of the mansions owned by railroad monopolist Cornielus Vanderbuilt.


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

Another vote for MSU.


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

More MSU photos: http://www.mmonline.ru/msuarea.php?topic=int


----------



## Jamandell (d69) (May 24, 2006)

I'd say Glasgow University...but then again I am completely biased!...I'm going to start studying there in September    



















Check out this picture as well...it's amazing (I just couldn't copy across flickr photos) http://www.flickr.com/photos/garythegit/122812858/


----------



## doria (Feb 27, 2006)

mraku said:


> Politechnika Warszawska (Warsaw University of Technology) - Warsaw/Poland


amazing, marvellous :master:


----------



## doria (Feb 27, 2006)

1878EFC said:


> Liverpool University
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a luxury


----------

